# Vic mix in a malawi all male tank...which one?



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hello guys,

my local LFS finally has the list of Victoria cichlids below:  
Haplochromis aeneocolor
Haplochromis nubilus
Haplochromis sauvagei
Haplochromis thereuterion
Pseudocrenilabrus nicholsi
Pundamilia nyererei Ruti Island

personally l like Pundamilia nyererei, Haplochromis sauvagei, Haplochromis aeneocolor.
hows the aggression level for Haplochromis sauvagei and Haplochromis aeneocolor? are they the same as aggressive as Pundamilia nyererei?

which ones will be able to mix in a malawi all male peacock\hap tank?

thanks


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hello guys,

i am actually looking for a red color fish to replace my Aulonocara "German Red" peacock who is a trouble maker in my all male tank

below is my current stock list:
1 Labidochromis caeruleus
1 Aulonocara baenschi
1 Astatotilapia latifasciata
1 Copadichromis borleyi 
1 Protomelas taeniolatus 
1 Placidochromis electra
1 Protomelas sp. "Steveni Taiwan" (Taiwan Reef)
1 Sciaenochromis fryeri

i know that Pundamilia nyererei is too aggressive for such a tank, i am thinking of Haplochromis sauvagei or Haplochromis aeneocolor.
which one is better suited Haplochromis sauvagei or Haplochromis aeneocolor?

thanks


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hello guys

any advice for me?
Haplochromis aeneocolor, Haplochromis sauvagei and Pundamilia nyererei Ruti Island which one is the least aggressive and will most probably color up in a all male tank?

thanks


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

Here is how I would rank them:
Most aggressive = Haplochromis (Astatotilapia) nubila, (2) Pundamilia nyererei, (3) Haplochromis (Astatotilapia) aeneocolor
moderately aggressive = (4) Pseudocrenilabrus nicholsi (not Victorian), (5) Haplochromis (Paralabidochromis) sauvagei
Not very aggressive = (6) Haplochromis thereuterion

How they will behave in your tank of undetermined size with one of this and one of that I have no idea.

Kevin


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hello kevin,

most probably i will be getting a male Paralabidochromis sauvagei since they are the least aggressive RED color vics.
my tank is 4x1.5x1.5 67gallon
can Paralabidochromis sauvagei mix with Astatotilapia latifasciata? i already have a male Astatotilapia latifasciata in my tank.

thanks


----------



## Eugooglizer (Oct 30, 2012)

I have a Pundamilia nyererei in my 125g all Male setup (4 Haps, 8 peacocks, 5 vics, 3 tangs). He is top dawg out of the vics, and near the top of the pecking order behind Tangerine Tiger Hap & Otter pt. Jake. I find his temperament similar to peacocks in general, and he fits in very well in this setup.

I did have a Victorian that was too aggressive for this setup, the Tomato Hap. What a mean fish...


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hello binnyskyle,

whats the location of your Pundamilia nyererei?

i used to keep Pundamilia nyererei ruti island, their colors were poor... not much red but dirty orange and yellow.
and yes they are very aggressive!!!

what other vics you mixed in your 125G all male tank

thanks


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

My Vics that I kept in peacock/hap tanks slowly (over a year or two) languished. I tried Pundamilia nyererei and flamebacks. Same with mbuna tanks. My Vics are back in species tanks now where they do well.


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hello DJ

what happened to your Pundamilia nyererei, i though they are doing well with your yellow labs and demasoni for quite some time?


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hello kevin,

how will you compare the aggression of Astatotilapia latifasciata and Paralabidochromis sauvagei?
which one is more aggressive?

my current Astatotilapia latifasciata seems to be pretty mild mixing with malawi peacocks/haps.

i just want to be sure i don't add a killer in my all male tank. lolz

thanks


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

They did well initially, but eventually I noticed they did not really mix with the mbuna and the females started to get skinny. Took them out.

Same with males in the all-male tank. Did OK initially, but eventually they were not thriving.

Took about a year in each instance.

I'll be keeping them separate from now on.


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hello DJ

thanks for sharing this info to all the people in this forum. we learn something new everytime.
cheers!


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

johnchor said:


> hello kevin,
> how will you compare the aggression of Astatotilapia latifasciata and Paralabidochromis sauvagei?
> which one is more aggressive?


I guess they are about the same...only moderately aggressive. But their coloration is similar (yellow & black with some red on the males) so I'm not sure how they will get along together. I don't remember ever having these two share a tank in my fishroom.

Kevin


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hello kevin and folks,

currently i have a single male Astatotilapia latifasciata in my all male tank.
how will you rate the suitability of the fishes below to mix with it? i intend to mix only a single male for fish below. 
i am more concern about aggression as there are no females, i am not worried about hybrids.

Haplochromis aeneocolor
Haplochromis sauvagei
Haplochromis thereuterion
Pundamilia nyererei Ruti Island

thanks


----------

